# MTB Season is Here!



## Greg (Apr 30, 2009)

Starting to really get psyched. I've gone on a few rides already, but it's now time to start ripping the trails more regularly. No E.O.S.S.D. this year for me. (end of ski season depression  )


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm getting pumped to get back to some serious riding! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2009)

i hear you but i'm still not there yet. seems like everytime i leave my house i come back slightly injured. between the falls i took Sunday and agressive softball (yes, there is such a thing) i'm aching head to toe.  the thought of climing a hill on my bike just isn't appealing right now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm psyched for the end of MTB season already!


----------



## icedtea (Apr 30, 2009)

^ ya mon!

Although it is easier for me to get adrenaline rushes on a bike since I have a lot more experience on  board.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 30, 2009)

Being new to the whole MTB thing this is a somewhat unfamiliar experience for me regardless, I have been out riding some tame stuff 2-3 days a week for the last month and finally put the skis away last week. Anyway, after last nights ride at the Rez I'm pumped up for the rest of the MTB biking season, so excited in fact that I bought a new bike today!! :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Being new to the whole MTB thing this is a somewhat unfamiliar experience for me regardless, I have been out riding some tame stuff 2-3 days a week for the last month and finally put the skis away last week. Anyway, after last nights ride at the Rez I'm pumped up for the rest of the MTB biking season, so excited in fact that I bought a new bike today!! :beer:


C'mon now, you can't just say you bought a new ride with out posting a pic or at least a link to it!

So, whatcha get?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> C'mon now, you can't just say you bought a new ride with out posting a pic or at least a link to it!
> 
> So, whatcha get?



Don't actually have the bike yet but if you must know it's a 2008 Iron Horse MKIII Comp. 







The price was so right!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Don't actually have the bike yet but if you must know it's a 2008 Iron Horse MKIII Comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  Congrats!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice bike!


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet Jon. Head over to Nass with that bitch!


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

Great RAW yesterday. Major endorphin rush a few times. Totally into the MTB season now. I slept sooooooo good last night. I sleep better after a day on the bike than after doing anything else.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2009)

It was pouring when I left work yesterday so I didn't get out.  I'm going to head out around 11 for an hour ride


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> I slept sooooooo good last night. I sleep better after a day on the bike than after doing anything else.



I just dragged myself out of bed.


----------

